

The Middle Class in America Is Radically Shrinking. - Bitmobrich
http://finance.yahoo.com/tech-ticker/the-u.s.-middle-class-is-being-wiped-out-heres-the-stats-to-prove-it-520657.html?tickers=

======
sophacles
No kidding: My dad's first job out of college, an entry level position, earned
him $25k/yr, with benefits. His house -- 1500 sq feet in a nice neighborhood
cost $25k. This was in the mid 70s

My first entry level job out of college, a good job by all accounts, earned
$30k, had minimal benefits. My first house cost $80k for 1100 sq ft. in a
decent (but not as nice) neighborhood. This was in the mid 2000s (except the
house was bought immediately post crash).

Something is not right w/ this.

------
Bitmobrich
Slowly killing the American economy.

